# Solved: Unable to uninstall Defender Pro



## nspinell8 (Feb 4, 2010)

A couple of years ago I installed Defender Pro 5 in 1. 2008 I think, maybe 2007. I found out that the software was awful and went to uninstall it. I remember having problems uninstalling it but I was able to remove it or at least I thought I did. I am trying to install McCafee and it will not let me because it says that I still have Defender Pro installed. I searched everywhere to find it and have been unsuccessful. Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You,

Nick


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

you can try Appremover. It is a nice tool to remove corrupted installations of security softwares. I am not sure if it can remove defender pro, as in their website defender pro is not listed as supported. But while i tried this it listed Malwarebytes in my computer whereas it is not also listed in their webpage.So try this. It is portable.
http://download.cnet.com/AppRemover/3000-2096_4-10909880.html


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

This seems like a very interesting tool. We have had quite a number of members having difficulties installing new security software after uninstalling previous ones.

I hope *nspinell8 *will manage to make this thing work and post back to report on it.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

You might need to to this:

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=175385

Read the last post


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kenny94 said:


> You might need to to this:
> 
> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=175385
> 
> Read the last post


It might be the normal way to uninstall the program but if *nspinell8* can't find any uninstaller, Defender Pro folder in the Program Files folder, or mention of the program in "Add or Remove programs", I don't think the procedure will be applicable.


----------



## nspinell8 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank You. I tried using that and it did not show up. When I click on my security center it says that my virus protection is turned off. Under it it say,

"Defender Pro Internet Security reports that it is turned off. . . ."

I went to my registry and deleted kaspersky and restarted my computer and it shows back up. It is in my registry. It is under Hkey_Local_Machine, software, microsoft, security center, monitoring.

Also in this folder I have,

ahnlab antivirus
computer associates antivirus
panda antivirus, firewall
sophos antivirus
symantec antivirus, firewall
tiny firewall
trend antivirus, firewall
zonelabs firewall.

Not sure what any of those are.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

nspinell8 said:


> Thank You. I tried using that and it did not show up. When I click on my security center it says that my virus protection is turned off. Under it it say,
> 
> "Defender Pro Internet Security reports that it is turned off. . . ."
> 
> ...


Those are normal entries in the registry. I also have them.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click on Start > Run > type *regedit*

Under *Edit*, open a Search box. Enter *Defender Pro *and run a search in the registry for any remnants. Hit F3 between each item it finds.


----------



## nspinell8 (Feb 4, 2010)

c:\documents and settings\allusers\application data\defenderpro
i deleted the kaspersky again

and it is still showing up that i have defender pro.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you ever had Kaspersky installed on your computer? If not, there is no need to remove that. It's a normal registry key.

Do you have any traces of Defender in your registry?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

c:\documents and settings\allusers\application data\*defenderpro*

You can delete that folder.


----------



## nspinell8 (Feb 4, 2010)

when i spoke to the defender pro support they told me to delete that. i think it goes with defender pro.

that was the only location that i had when i searched.

it was in other locations but i have already deleted them before i posted on here.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no luck, try the following:

1. Click on Start > Run > type *services.msc*

2. Locate and stop *Windows Management Instrumentation* & *Security Center*. By default, the *Startup Type* on both should be Automatic.

3. Go to C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem.

4. Only delete the *Repository* folder.

5. Reboot your computer.

This will rebuild the deleted folder and the database. Now the Windows Security Center should show the correct info for antivirus and firewall.

After you're done, restart the *Windows Management Instrumentation* & *Security Center* services.


----------



## nspinell8 (Feb 4, 2010)

I do not have a respitory folder option. I do have something called security center and that is what is blocking me from getting mcafee.  Is it safe to delete this.

Thank you


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you gone to this location: *C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem* ?

Have you opened the *wbem* folder? The *Repository* folder is in there.


----------



## nspinell8 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you very much. This has fixed the problem. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Kasperky's removal tool should work for you. It works with all versions from 6.0 to 2010


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

He never had Kaspersky.

Have a look in the following registry key. In XP, we all have Kaspersky in there:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> He never had Kaspersky.
> 
> Have a look in the following registry key. In XP, we all have Kaspersky in there:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring


Defender Pro actually is Kaspersky Security rebranded and sold in a package with some junk utilities. Kaspersky's removal tool is even one of the solutions suggested by Defender Pro support to deal with this kind of situation.

For a pretty cheap price, the buyer gets an outdated Kaspersky, plus second and third rate Spam Blockers etc. WalMart sells 'em for about $20. I deal with the package a lot, and I REALLY hate it. Trust me, I have a soapbox set aside for this software. The Kaspersky removal tool generally works without a hitch.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. :up:


----------

